# Texas rat or Slowinski's Corn Snake?



## kevin91172 (Dec 19, 2010)

Had this guy for a few weeks now.I say its a corn.First time I had seen one of these guys with these markings.Now I have seen Plenty of Texas rats.Wanted suggestion before I take to near by State park and show a ranger who said we have no corns around here.And he might be right,I have been wrong before.





http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx141/Kevo91172/bugs/IMG_0049.jpg


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Dec 20, 2010)

When in doubt.  Don't turn it loose.  Is this a CB or WC snake?  If your in eastern TX, Slowinski's Corn Snake and the Texas rat snake's ranges overlap so it wouldn't be a big deal to turn it loose.  Juveniles of this species can be distinguished from Texas Ratsnake by the dark bar that runs through each eye. In the Slowinski's Cornsnake, this bar extends through the jawline and onto the neck whereas in the Texas Ratsnake the bar extends only to the jawline where it stops abruptly.  Cannot tell for sure w/ the angle of the pic what the bar does.  http://www.herpsofarkansas.com/Snake/PantherophisSlowinskii


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 20, 2010)

It is wild caught,and I stay 30 miles SW of Houston.
Thanks for the info, I will take a look at it when I get home and post another pic


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well judging by what you are saying looks to be Texas rat,never seen one quite like this,and I seen a lot of them in my days herping.

	
	
		
		
	


	




 The line across eyes stops at the jaw...


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Dec 21, 2010)

here's a good shot of a juvie tx rat.  http://www.mcmartinville.com/reptiles/trips/texas/tx_rat.htm   i do not know for sure what the snake is, but if you go by the book it would be a tex rat.  juvenile obsoleta and guttata can be tough to ID.  Don't forget belly patterns too :Corn snake belly which is a variety of colorings that resemble Indian maize (corn) rat snakes w/ spotchy white belly.


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 21, 2010)

It does look TX Rat to me, and I would not be surprised if this doesn't turn out to be one of the really red-orange adults, since it's already got some nice orange coloration coming in, a lot more than I'd expect on a Slowinski's Corn of this age.  This would be a "keeper" in my book, since the red-phase TX Rats can really be spectacular snakes.

pitbulllady


----------



## txgsxr (Dec 21, 2010)

Is there any way you could get a closer shot of the head from top and sides and unbelly.

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------

From the looks I am 99.5% you got yourself a very nice looking Rat Snake.


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 21, 2010)

I will get some a better pic of the head when I get home.I am defiantly keeping this one.The red phase rats are scarce around here.This one is a great eater and in the pic i just got done with a F/T fuzzy.I am also curios on the sex I will also try to pop it when I get home.May be i can find a mate for it and maybe breed some of them.

 Where I found this one at work I found 5 more dead  up in electric pump motors,I guess they crawled up in them to get warm.They must of recently hatched out of a clutch near by.Everyday  (when Here)I walk around the parameters to try to find another.


----------



## txgsxr (Dec 21, 2010)

Good luck with that, if not ill check with some of my friends that have rats and see if they happen to have an extra male/female. Got to say that ones sure does have good markings, would make a good base to work with.


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Ok Texas Rat/female*







Looks to be female






The belly






Looking now for a male


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Dec 21, 2010)

nice.  much better shots.  wait til it gets bigger and bites your face off.  just kidding. great looking critter.


----------

